# Where do I look for a Guernsey heifer?



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

That's what they call them, right?  

I just want one or two, no more than that for our small farm and for our family consumption. I know I want a Guernsey based on the research I've done on the milk - but they don't seem to be easy to find! Any ideas how to find one - I am willing to drive! 

Thanks!


----------



## Patrick (Sep 13, 2011)

They're not rare or hard to find. I would start with the American Guernsey Association.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

They are hard to find in NC!  I guess I'm going to be taking a trip to Iowa. Got a half-sister there I've never met-I'll do both at once!


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

had to find in Missouri...and never seen one in the sale barns in Texas , Illinois or Louisiana cow or calf


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

There is a guy here in Indiana that has a dairy but I don't think he'll sell even his culls and he keeps all the heifers. But I know not to ever make the mistake of calling them jerseys....man he didn't appreciate that. LOL! 
I agree with looking at the association because that is how I found my jersey, through the american jersey assoc. directory. I called all the people listed close by (within about 3 hours of me) and had one guy that would part with a "cull" although she was perfect for what I needed. I'm on my second cow from him cause again, this one didn't produce enough for him, only about 3-4 gallons a day. LOL! Perfect for me.


----------



## loislanefl (Nov 7, 2011)

Patrick said:


> They're not rare or hard to find. I would start with the American Guernsey Association.


Respectfully beg to differ. Guernseys are on the watch list along with Ayrshires (although I think Ayrshires are a little bit easier to find) as their numbers are so low. We have a Guernsey but it was by no means easy to find her. We've had her more than a year and a half and have never been able to find another one despite extensive searching. Granted, we do live in Florida where most cattle are of the beef variety, but I see people having a hard time finding Guernseys in lots of other states as well.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

someone here from Ark on a different thread posted that they were common in their area.


----------



## piglady (Sep 28, 2006)

We found them extremely hard to find. There is a dairy in TX that uses them but will not sell the females. Seems most people keep their replacement heifers. So, we contacted this man at the association and he was a God send.

Seth Johnson [email protected]
Executive Secretary-Treasurer
614-339-5391
614-208-3529 cell


He may have to wait until a sale up in dairy country but if anyone is coming your way, he will know it and try to get them as close to you as possible. I down loaded the sale catalog last year and studied all the stats and pictures of the heifers and picked out a few that I would want. I asked what the going price was and decided what I was willing to pay and gave him my max bid. He bid for me, got the perfect cow for us within my price range, and arranged transportation. You just have to be patient and wait for one of the sales. They only have a hand full each year. Ours was bred using sexed semen when we got her so she gave us a female calf that I could sale and recoup my cost if I wanted but we are so happy with her we think we will keep her, just like everyone else that gets one. They are the perfect family cow in our opinion and we feel good about helping save the breed. They are on the rare list and need to be saved. I started looking for guernseys because my dad had one back in the 30's and loved her.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

As of 98 when I got out of the business I had been on and around over 200 farms in central WI plus lots of others in different areas. I had one place that had Guernseys. Not a trace of them anywhere else.
As a kid in the early 70's there was always at least 1 or 2 in every barn to help keep the test up......


----------

